# Online Furry Conventions



## CedarCollie (Apr 28, 2020)

Idk if furries do it, but the bronies have one of those!


----------



## Dinocanid (Apr 28, 2020)

What does that mean, a mass video call?


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Apr 28, 2020)

I’ve seen a couple that people made but it was bust cause all it was is taking furry vendors and having them pay for ad space...


----------



## Dinocanid (Apr 28, 2020)

So I did some googling and it looks like, ideally, sort of like a convention but without any of the guests. Panels are just the panelists video chatting, and the artist alley is art streamers

There are some furry online conventions, like HomeCon (apparently long-running, and not recent) on tigerdile, or the one FE is doing, Keep Calm and Carry Con


----------



## Simo (Apr 28, 2020)

There was a furry convention thread in the games section for a while 

forums.furaffinity.net: It’s Faux Fur Con 2020!

I think the toughest thing for me about virtual furry cons is that cons can be such tactile things; it is hard to recreate the feeling of all those fluffy hugs : )


----------



## Furrium (Apr 28, 2020)

Skype cannot accommodate more than 10 people, someone may have problems with Discord, and Zoom, maybe, we had a good lecture with 68 participants


----------



## Dinocanid (Apr 28, 2020)

I've never been to a virtual con, but it might work about the same as a regular con for me since I don't interact with anyone anyway


----------



## Mambi (Apr 28, 2020)

I feel like _these forums_ and *YOU ALL *are my "virtual furry con"!!! <BIG GROUP HUG>


----------



## CedarCollie (Apr 29, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I feel like _these forums_ and *YOU ALL *are my "virtual furry con"!!! <BIG GROUP HUG>


Yay!


----------



## Faexie (May 1, 2020)

A VR Chat con could be cool. Heck I would love that, with me being easily overstimulated it would be easy to control the sound around me and take breaks whenever I want!


----------



## SparkOfRuby (May 5, 2020)

Ramona Rat said:


> A VR Chat con could be cool. Heck I would love that, with me being easily overstimulated it would be easy to control the sound around me and take breaks whenever I want!


I know there's a VR Chat con called Furality later this month!


----------



## Kinoko (May 8, 2020)

Whoa I want to do a zoom con lol! That would be my first furry con!


----------



## Keefur (May 13, 2020)

I have a friend working on an online Furry convention with a company.  I'll release more details when I am able.


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (May 14, 2020)

I would be interested in attending one of these!


----------



## Miigo (May 19, 2020)

This is actually a very interesting idea and if executed "well" I'd be ready to throw in money as an "entrance" fee etc.


----------



## Olivitree (May 20, 2020)

Theres a virtual Confuzzled going on this year, no entrance fee, I think its going to be a lot of fun, good enough considering we can't do the actual physical event. 
Hopefully it'll keep the need for a convention at bay until the plague is over.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)

That would certainly be a change, yet a welcome one too! It sounds fun!


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (May 23, 2020)

That sounds rather intriguing. Would like to see how it would go. ^~^


----------



## Doliba (Jun 24, 2020)

Bumping this, I know there's been a couple in May, but are there any cons scheduled July or August this year?


----------



## Dinocanid (Jun 25, 2020)

Not a furry convention, but there's a virtual otherkin/therian convention August 14th - 16th (I'm running it o3o)

othercon.weebly.com: Othercon

I did plan on running a panel on the crossover between that and the furry community though


----------



## redhusky (Jun 25, 2020)

Just off the top of my head I would suppose a huge gathering like in SL or a big group activity in an online game or forum.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jul 5, 2020)

I do these as a vendor sometimes.  The worst one, by far, was hosted on Telegram.  You had to join a bunch of different channels, which meant that the vendors were all just advertising to one another because that channel wasn’t advertised at all until opening day.

CouchCon was last week, and while not furry-specific, was really fun.  They had a Discord server with several open voice channels, and people could randomly stream to Discord if they wanted.  There were several guests of honour, who hosted panels either on Twitch or directly to the Discord.  Others could sign up for panels in the same way.  There were DJs, marble races, raffles, and a bunch of other things happening.

They had a Couch Cosplay channel as well, which was people posting pics of their cosplays from home.

They also have webspace where vendors paid for placement to be displayed.  A lot of people are reporting a good bump in sales, and right now there’s a channel going for people to show off their swag as it arrives in the mail.

It was a lot of fun.  They definitely have to be well-organised though.  A lot of them this year are reactionary to not being able to put on physical cons, without a lot of thought into how it would differ in the virtual space.


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Jul 5, 2020)

MadXStitcher said:


> I do these as a vendor sometimes.  The worst one, by far, was hosted on Telegram.  You had to join a bunch of different channels, which meant that the vendors were all just advertising to one another because that channel wasn’t advertised at all until opening day.
> 
> CouchCon was last week, and while not furry-specific, was really fun.  They had a Discord server with several open voice channels, and people could randomly stream to Discord if they wanted.  There were several guests of honour, who hosted panels either on Twitch or directly to the Discord.  Others could sign up for panels in the same way.  There were DJs, marble races, raffles, and a bunch of other things happening.
> 
> ...



This sounds really interesting. I need to get accustomed to Discord first, but this would be worth it. Would save tons of overhead(like insurance) for the staff it would seem :3.

What's the next virtual con you plan to attend?


----------



## lemonadevik (Jul 5, 2020)

If its like live streams and stuff the con can make a Youtube channel and the panelists/vendors can stream through the channel? That way a lot more people can watch. Or if vendors/panelists stream from individual channels but there's a link hub on the con's website.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jul 5, 2020)

Stray_the_Kitsune said:


> This sounds really interesting. I need to get accustomed to Discord first, but this would be worth it. Would save tons of overhead(like insurance) for the staff it would seem :3.
> 
> What's the next virtual con you plan to attend?


Probably CozyCon.  I was looking at Feralcon, but I didn't like some of their requirements.



lemonadevik said:


> If its like live streams and stuff the con can make a Youtube channel and the panelists/vendors can stream through the channel? That way a lot more people can watch. Or if vendors/panelists stream from individual channels but there's a link hub on the con's website.


 IF the convention is known, yes it help.  Many of them are new, so having panelists host on their own space means they'll be adding to their own audience.  Otherwise, having panelists try to bring their audience to a channel that doesn't have an audience of its own means they'll see fewer viewers than average.  Established audiences don't like to go elsewhere, and curious con viewers aren't going to stick around in a place where there isn't an established audience.


----------

